# FreeBSD VM



## MaxMsc (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi,

Just a simple one, though probably should've posted it in forums on ms windows networking:

planning to trial a FreeBSD 8.0 VMware 6.5.Xxx virtual machine within the corporate network with NAT network connection.

Is there anything else I should be aware of not to cause a conflict with ms windows production server roles: dhcp, dns, etc.?

Thanks.


----------



## Zare (Dec 22, 2010)

No "internet" services are started by default.
Sysinstall will ask you about some services such as NFS client/server or SSH, if you want to use them right away.


----------



## gordon@ (Dec 22, 2010)

If you are setting it up as a NAT, your VM is effectively invisible to the rest of the network. If it was running a DNS server or anything else, it wouldn't affect the production servers.


----------



## MaxMsc (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow, didn't expect to get a reply from the development. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## rbelk (Dec 24, 2010)

he first port to install should be emulators/open-vm-tools-nox11.


----------



## Zare (Dec 24, 2010)

A bit offtopic, but does FreeBSD work better under VirtualBox or VMWare hosts?
I'm looking for GUI responsiveness, under VirtualBox it's a bit laggy (host uses 1920x1080 resolution).


----------



## vigolcom (Dec 25, 2010)

Zare said:
			
		

> VirtualBox or VMWare hosts? ... (host uses 1920x1080 resolution).



+1: VMWare Player 3.0

* Easy Networking(NAT | Bridge | Custome)
* Higher Arithmetic, Processor Multimedia, Physical Disk Transfer Speed, 
* Lower: Physical Disk Access Time, Transfer Time

My System:
Win7-32b
2GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS
1920x1200x59hz_Wide
2X300 GB + 1X1TB HDD

VMs:

1-FreeBSD 8.1-Release: 512MB RAM + 2GB SWAP(1 slice)
2-FreeBSD Current: 256MB RAM + 512MB SWAP(1 slice)

Notes:
1- Install VMware tools. => Increase Video Performance.
2- Troubleshooting hosted disk I/O performance problems
3- Sharing Files Between Guest and Host Operating Systems
4- Tuning System


----------

